

Purely Functional Retrogames - hedgehog
http://prog21.dadgum.com/23.html

======
dschoon
I enjoyed this article enough to wander about James' site for a bit. But I
didn't appreciate his core point until I read several other articles: judge a
language by the problems it solves. Or even more harshly: the problems it
_has_ solved. He hammers it home in this gem, which may or may not have
appeared already:

<http://prog21.dadgum.com/13.html>
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=516718>)

...And I reluctantly agree with him. I love functional programming. The code
is art.

But I cannot justify building a business around it: he hits many good points,
but to me the killer is library availability (it's the natural extension of
judging based on achievement). When I start a new project, I want to write as
little code as possible. I can't do that if slightly-more-complicated-than-
basic structures and patterns aren't available to me.

Sadly, this isn't even a criticism of the languages I love. It's
circumstantial. But it's still killer.

